# Correct replacement rivet length.



## Ericfg (Nov 13, 2021)

What rivet length would you recommend for a knife handle with an overall width of 5/8 inch? And what length is best for a 3/4 inch width handle? 
I'm looking at buying some 5/16" rivets as replacements in re-handling jobs I'm doing. I notice that many current rivet options come in either 1/2 inch or 5/8 inch lengths. It seems obvious to me as a noob that the half inch rivet length would work with a 5/8" (total) handle width, and the 5/8" rivet length would go with the 3/4" handle width. Am I close?

Many thanks.


----------



## ian (Nov 13, 2021)

While you’re waiting for somehow more knowledgeable to chime in, you should note that you can cut down cutler’s rivets with a hacksaw to whatever size you want. I’ve only used them once, but I had to trim them significantly.


----------



## TB_London (Nov 15, 2021)

Are you referring to cutler rivets, loveless bolts, corby bolts, or just plain pin stock?

If you’re using pin stock the easiest to buy a long length the diameter you need and then cut pieces to length as required. When peining over a protrusion of half the diameter each side is a good rule of thumb to give enough material to move but not so much it mushrooms over before swelling in the hole.

For cutler rivets, as mentioned it’s easier to buy them longer than you need and then adjust to fit.
Corby bolts are a bit more complicated but as you didn’t mention then I’ll hold off a lengthy response.


----------



## Ericfg (Nov 16, 2021)

TB_London said:


> Are you referring to cutler rivets, loveless bolts, corby bolts, or just plain pin stock?


Just plain cutlery rivets. Thanks.


----------

